# How long to feel test prop?



## pieguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys, got a quick question for those more experienced than me.

I'm currently running test prop, 150mg/eod for 2 weeks, 1 day now. My stats are 6', 215lb, training 3-4 years, lifts: 255/405/500 in big three.

After doing a ton of research and investigation, i finally ended up coming up with a cycle of test prop that I brewed myself. 100mg/ml suspended in 2ba/20bb/sesame oil. My ancillaries are 12.5mg stane eod and torem/stane pct with hcg blast before that. 

Now the question I have is since its been 2 weeks and a day now, and i've been very consistent with my dosing varying between quads and glutes, is it possible the test powder i'm running is bunk? Or should I just be patient?

So far, the effects i've noticed are slight libido increase, harder erections, decreased ejaculate, slight testicular atrophy and pain at injection site the day after injection. From what i've read on this board, I should have been experiencing increased feeling of well-being and strength/mass gains by now but none of that so far.

I'm also including 120mg clen/60mg t3 daily with ketotifen after downregulation. I have some dbol on hand but wasn't going to use it till at least week 4 cause I was hoping to use it tail end to finish off an 8 week cycle. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 26, 2011)

In my cycle of test prop(it was my first cycle) I started to really feel after week three. Before then it was more of a placebo effect, I was like I'm on gear so I should train harder, lol.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel GOOD prop within 4 days and see weight gain in about 6-7.... That's with pinning 300mg wk, 100mg 3x wk.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn, i wish it kicked in that fast for me . Did it always kick in that fast for you or only after you cycled a few times?


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 27, 2011)

I feel enanthate before then, not sure what's up really. I start getting better pumps and maybe a slight increase in gains by week 2, gains start coming on strong week 3-4. 

If you have any of the powder left over I would try the heat test, put some in the oven and look up the melting point of test prop. Use a thermometer also just to be sure, if it starts melting within a few degrees of the right temperature and the color/consistency is right you can be pretty sure it's legit. 

Are you at least getting better pumps/drive in the gym? Is it possible you're not eating enough?


----------



## R1balla (Aug 27, 2011)

if your looking for fast hard gains, you should have stacked with something like Dbol


----------



## CigarMan (Aug 28, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> If you have any of the powder left over I would try the heat test, put some in the oven and look up the melting point of test prop. Use a thermometer also just to be sure, if it starts melting within a few degrees of the right temperature and the color/consistency is right you can be pretty sure it's legit.



Just in case;

TESTOSTERONE propionate- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-propionate 

melting point= 247-252 F


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 28, 2011)

I can feel omna by week 2


----------

